# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Book - Russian Learner's Dictionary: 10, 000 Russian Words i

## MattB

Hi all, 
I'm looking at buying "Russian Learner's Dictionary: 10, 000 Russian Words in Frequency Order" by Nicholas Brown and was wondering if anyone had any reviews/comment etc to make before I part with my cash.  I've gone through Michel Thomas (basic and advanced) and continue to work with the Penguin course but am looking for something to help my 'practical' vocabulary. 
Be great to hear your thoughts.......

----------


## noheat

Not sure how many words you have under your belt, but i highly recommend Russian flashcards from vis-ed.. I'll also be interested to hear other reviews of the learners dictionary.

----------


## Lynn

> Hi all, 
> I'm looking at buying "Russian Learner's Dictionary: 10, 000 Russian Words in Frequency Order" by Nicholas Brown and was wondering if anyone had any reviews/comment etc to make before I part with my cash.  I've gone through Michel Thomas (basic and advanced) and continue to work with the Penguin course but am looking for something to help my 'practical' vocabulary. 
> Be great to hear your thoughts.......

 Hello, 
I've only just joined so I'm afraid this reply is coming a bit late, but maybe it will still be of some help. I borrowed the Learner's Dictionary from my library and thought it would be a really useful resource; I figured I'd start from the beginning and memorize X words per day in order. It's turned out to be more of a novelty though. I need more context for vocabulary to stick; I'm much more likely to remember new words that I come across when reading the news. I've renewed it from the library a few times now, but I mostly just flip through it every now and then for fun. Skimming down the list is a nice way to remind myself that yes, I actually am progressing and wow, I know a lot more words than last time. If you can find it in a library it's worth a look, or if you're very methodical with making flash cards it might be a good buy, but it's a pricey book for the amount of use I've gotten out of it. 
Hope that helps!

----------

